# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  [نصائح وتوجيهات للطلاب والطالبات بمناسبة الامتحانات]العلامة ابن عثيمين.

## علي الفضلي

[نصائح وتوجيهات للطلاب والطالبات]
 للشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله تعالى - .
إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله وخليله وأمينه على وحيه وخيرته من خلقه، بلغ الرسالة، وأدى الأمانة، ونصح الأمة، وجاهد في الله حق جهاده، وترك أمته على محجة بيضاء ليلها كنهارها لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك، أنزل الله عليه في آخر حياته: الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْأِسْلامَ دِيناً [المائدة:3] فصلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين. أما بعد: أيها الإخوة: بما أننا في استقبال امتحانات للطلاب والطالبات، فلعلنا نتكلم بما يسر الله عز وجل حول هذا الموضوع، فنقول: أولاً: نشير على كل طالب علم من رجل أو امرأة ألا يكون أكبر همه أن ينجح في الامتحان، بل يكون أكبر همه أن يهضم العلم، ويرسخه في قلبه، وبناءً على ذلك فإنه سوف يجتهد من أول السنة، حتى يهضم العلم شيئاً فشيئاً؛ لأن الإنسان إذا ترك الاجتهاد في أول السنة تراكمت عليه الدروس، ثم صارت مراجعته إياها في آخر العام كأنها أضغاث أحلام أو خيالات وأوهام، لذلك نشير وننصح كل طالب وطالبة أن يكون اجتهادهم من أول السنة حتى يهضموا العلوم شيئاً فشيئاً، حتى إذا جاء وقت الامتحان إذا هم مستريحون، وهاضمون للعلوم، ومنتفعون بمدة الدراسة، أما من يهمل ويتكاسل، فإذا جاء وقت الامتحان شد على نفسه، وأتعب نفسه ثم لم ترسخ العلوم في ذهنه، حتى إنك لو سألته غداً عما اختبر به اليوم لم تجد عنده حصيلة منه، فهذا غلط، وليست هذه دراسة. الامتحانات في الواقع اختبار للطالب والطالبة، ماذا حصل فيما مضى من دراسته؟ وليس الامتحان مقياساً لما عند الطالب والطالبة من العلوم، بعض الطلبة يخفق في الامتحان، إما لعدم استحضاره الجواب في تلك الساعة، وإما لفهمه السؤال على وجه غير صحيح، وإما لفهمه أن الإجابة هي الصحيحة وهي غير صحيحة، وإما لحصول ضوضاء حوله، وإما لحصول لعب حوله، وإما لمشاهدته من يغش من زملائه .. أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب فتجد جوابه يكون هزيلاً ولا يصل إلى الدرجة التي يؤملها. والحقيقة أن الاختبار ليس بمقياس للطالب، المدرس يعرف طلابه، ويعرف الجيد، ويعرف الذي يريد العلم حقيقة قبل أن يمتحنه، لكن لما تعذر تقويم الطلبة بمجرد تصور الأستاذ صار لا بد من الامتحانات، وهي في الحقيقة تقريبية ولا يقاس بها الطالب على وجه التحديد.
وإننا نبحث في الامتحانات ونحوها من وجوه: ......
الوجه الأول: أنه من المعروف أن قاعة الامتحانات يكون عليها رقباء من الأساتذة، فما موقف المراقب من الطلاب في هذه القاعة؟ موقفه يجب أن يكون يقظاً منتبهاً، يراقب الطلبة حق المراقبة، وليس ذلك التعسير على الطلبة، ولكنه من الحزم وحفظ النظام للطلبة، فإذا رأى من يحاول أن يغش أو يغش بالفعل لزمه إجراء النظام عليه، ولا يحل له في هذه الحالة أن يحابي قريباً، أو صديقاً، أو ابن صديق، أو تاجراً لتجارته، أو فقيراً لفقره، لا. الناس في هذا المقام سواء، فعليه أن يتقي الله عز وجل في مراقبته، وأن يكون يقظاً فطناً يلاحظ الطلبة، ويلاحظ شفاههم، ويلاحظ أقلامهم، حتى يؤدي ما وجب عليه؛ لأن المراقب مؤتمن من قبل المسئولين، الإدارة أو العمادة فوضت ووكلت الأمر إليه، فهو إما أن يقوم بأداء الأمانة على الوجه المطلوب، وإما أن يكون العكس، وقد قال الله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَخُونُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ وَتَخُونُوا أَمَانَاتِكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ [الأنفال:27] فعليه أن يتقي الله وأن يشعر بأن وقوفه للمراقبة وتردده بين صفوف الطلاب عبادة يؤجر عليها؛ لأنه يؤدي أمانة أبت الأرض والسماوات والجبال أن تحملها وحملها الإنسان، فهو يقوم الآن بعبادة عظيمة يتقرب بها إلى الله.
الوجه الثاني: من جهة الطلاب. الطالب يجب عليه أن يتقي الله عز وجل، وأن يكون طالب علم بمعنى الكلمة، لا يدلس ولا يخون ولا يغش ولا يخالف النظام، فإنه بهذا يكون طالباً مثالياً، وبهذا تيسر له الأمور، وتفرج له الكربات؛ لأن الله عز وجل يقول: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْراً [الطلاق:4] ويقول: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ [الطلاق:2-3]. وعلى الطالب في هذا المكان الضنك أن يعتمد على الله، ويستعين به، ويفوض أمره إليه؛ لأنه قد لا يكون له في هذه الحالة حول ولا قوة، فيلجأ إلى الله عز وجل، وقد قال الله تعالى: وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ [الطلاق:3] أي: كافيه. لست أقول: إنه لا يعتمد على نفسه فيما حصَّل من العلم، بل يعتمد على ذلك؛ لأن هذا سبب، لكن الله هو المسبب، فعليه أن يكون أكبر اعتماده على الله عز وجل حتى يعينه، ويحسن إذا مدت إليه ورقة الأسئلة أو أمليت عليه أن يذكر الله تعالى بكلمة الاستعانة، وهي: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، فإن هذه الكلمة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم إنها كنز من كنوز الجنة، فقد قال لأبي موسى الأشعري : (يا عبد الله بن قيس ! ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة؟ قال: بلى يا رسول الله! قال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله) ففيها تفويض الأمر إلى الله والاستعانة بالله عز وجل، وهكذا كل أمر شاق ينبغي أن يقول هذه الكلمة عنده؛ لأنه يعان بها، ولذلك إذا قال المؤذن: حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح ماذا نقول؟ لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، نستعين بالله عز وجل على إجابة هذا المؤذن الذي دعانا إلى الصلاة ودعانا إلى الفلاح. وعلى الطالب أن يخشى الله عز وجل من الغش، سواء اختاره لنفسه أم اختاره لغيره، فلا يغش بنفسه ولا يغشش أحداً؛ لأنه مؤتمن، ولا خير في بطاقة شهادة تحملها وهي غش، بل هذه نكبة عليك؛ لأنك -مثلاً- لو حملت بطاقة شهادة في اللغة العربية ثم قيل لك: أعرب هذه الجملة: وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ [غافر:60] من الناس من يحمل بطاقة شهادة في اللغة العربية ولا يعرف يعرب الآية، أين الشهادة؟! ومن الناس من يحمل شهادة اللغة العربية ثم إذا قرأ عددت عليه لحناً ما لا يحصى، لماذا؟ لأن شهادته مبنية على الغش، فهذا لا ينتفع هو بنفسه، ولا ينفع أمته، ولا يدفع عن هذه الأمة العيب، ونحن نريد أن تكون أمتنا في هذه الجزيرة أمة واعية مهذبة معلمة يستفيد منها القريب والبعيد. أقول: إن عليه أن يتقي الله عز وجل فلا يغش بنفسه ولا يغشش غيره، لا تحمله العاطفة على أن يرى طالباً ضعيفاً يحتاج إلى معونة، فيقول: والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه، ثم يقول: ما المشكل عليك؟ مشكل عليه كذا وكذا فيعطيه ورقة أو يخبره بالمشافهة إذا كان المراقب بعيداً ولم يعلم أن المراقب قريب، من المراقب حقيقة؟ الذي هو على كل شيء رقيب وهو الله عز وجل، فالواجب على الطالب أن يكون طالباً بمعنى الكلمة وأن يتقي ربه. اشتهر عند بعض الناس أن الغش في المواد غير الدينية لا بأس به على وجه العموم، كل المواد التي هي غير دينية لا بأس بالغش فيها هكذا قال بعض الناس، وبعضهم جعل الأمر أخص من ذلك، قال: اللغة الإنجليزية غش فيها ولا تبالي، وغيرها لا يجوز، وهذا خطأ، ما دامت العلوم مقررة، والشهادة مبنية على إتقان هذه العلوم المقررة في المنهج، فإنه لا يجوز الغش فيها، حتى لو كانت اللغة الإنجليزية، الشيء الذي لا يرتضى من المقررات -مثلاً- يكتب عنه، لكنْ منهج مقرر معتبر لا بد من إتقانه، سواء كان من العلوم الشرعية أو مما يساند العلوم الشرعية كعلوم العربية، أو مما يكون وسيلة لإبلاغ الشرع؛ لأن اللغة الإنجليزية قد تكون وسيلة لإبلاغ الشرع، لو كنت تخاطب من لا يعرف اللغة العربية ولكن يعرف اللغة الإنجليزية كيف توصل إليه الشرع؟ لو مكثت تتكلم معه باللغة العربية من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها ما فهم، لكن إذا كان معك لغة إنجليزية وهي لغته -مثلاً- فهم واستفاد، وقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم زيد بن ثابت رضي الله عنه وهو شاب لقن فطن أمره أن يتعلم لغة اليهود، من أجل أن يقرأ ما يرد من كتبهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم، وأن يكتب لهم ما يصدر من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بلغتهم، يقول أهل النقل: إنه تعلم اللغة العبرية في خلال ستة عشر يوماً؛ لأنه شاب لقن فطن، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : وإنما تعلمها بهذه السرعة؛ لأن اللغة العبرية قريبة من اللغة العربية. فدل ذلك على أن اللغة غير العربية لا يذم من تعلمها ولا يمدح، إن كانت وسيلة لخير فإنه يمدح عليها، لو قال: أنا أريد أن أتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية لأدعو بها، نقول له: جزاك الله خيراً، يقول الله تعالى: وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ [إبراهيم:4] ولا يمكن أن تدعو من لا يعرف اللغة العربية باللغة العربية، بل لا تدعوه إلا بلغته. فإذا كان الأمر هكذا فلا ينبغي لنا أن نفتي أنفسنا بفتاوى غير صحيحة، ونقول: ما عدا العلوم الشرعية فلا بأس بالغش فيها، وأما اللغة الإنجليزية فعليك بالغش، من قال هذا؟ والشهادة مرتبة على النجاح في كل المواد، فإذا كنت لا تستطيع أن تدرك هذه اللغة فاطرق أبواباً أخرى لعلَّ الله أن يفتح لك أبواباً أخرى إذا اتقيت الله عز وجل.
الوجه الثالث: وهو ما يتعلق بوضع الأسئلة وتصحيح الأجوبة. أما وضع الأسئلة فالواجب أن تكون ملائمة للطلاب، بحيث لا تكون صعبة لا يمكنهم الإجابة عليها، ولا سهلة لا يُعرف بها ما عند الطالب من العلم، بل تكون ملائمة، ليست صعبة ولا سهلة، فإن قال واضع الأسئلة: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال لعثمان بن أبي العاص : (اقتد بأضعفهم) قلنا: ليس هذا الذي أراده النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كالذي نحن فيه، الذي أراده النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أن هذا الرجل جعله إمام قومه، يصلي بهم إماماً، وقال له: (اقتد بأضعفهم) لأن أقواهم لا حد لقوته، يريد أن تكون الصلاة طويلة في قراءتها وركوعها وسجودها وقيامها وقعودها، والضعيف لا يريد هذا، وما داموا مشتركين في الائتمام بإمامهم فإن عليه أن يراعي الضعيف، أما ما نحن فيه فإنه ميزان يوزن به ما عند الطلبة من العلوم، وهذا العدل فيه أن يكون بالوسط، لا ينظر فيه إلى الأقوياء ولا إلى الضعفاء. وأيضاً يلاحظ واضع الأسئلة أن تكون واضحة؛ لأن بعض الأسئلة تكون محتملة فيبقى الطالب متردداً: هل أراد كذا، أو أراد كذا.. وربما يأتي بجواب أكثر من المطلوب، فيضيع الوقت على نفسه ويضيعه على المصحح، فإذا كانت الأسئلة واضحة سهلت الإجابة عليها. ويجب على واضعي الأسئلة -من حيث الإجابة- أن يتقوا الله عز وجل في التصحيح، بحيث لا يفضلون أحداً على أحد، حتى لو كان يعرف أن هذا الجواب من طالب جيد، يعرفه أثناء الدراسة، لكنه عند الامتحان -مثلاً- أخطأ، ولم يصل إلى الدرجة التي تتوقع منه، لا تعتمد على ما كنت تعرفه عن هذا الطالب؛ لأن هذا ليس موكولاً إليك، وإنما هو مقرون ومرتبط بالجواب، وقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إنكم تختصمون إلي، ولعل بعضكم أن يكون ألحن بحجته من بعض فأقضي له بنحو ما أسمع، فمن اقتطعت له شيئاً من حق أخيه فإنما أقتطع له جمرة من النار فليستقل أو ليستكثر) الشاهد: (إنما أقضي بنحو
ما أسمع) أيضاً المدرس عندما يصحح الأجوبة يصحح بنحو ما قرأ، ولا ينظر إلى أي اعتبار آخر، وعليه -أيضاً- ألا يهمل شيئاً يحتاج إلى التنبيه عليه. وهنا مسألة يكثر السؤال عنها: إذا أتى الطالب بالدليل من قرآن أو سنة، لكنه غلط فيه غلطة، فإننا نقول: إذا كان الشاهد من هذا الدليل موجوداً، فالغلط لا يحسب عليه؛ لأن الشاهد من الآية أو الحديث موجود وما زاد فهو كمال، فلا يحاسب عليه، لكن لا شك أن من أتى بالدليل تاماً من القرآن والسنة فهو أكمل، لكننا لا نحاسبه على ما أخلَّ به إذا كان المقصود من الدليل موجوداً. كذلك بعض الطلبة قد يزيد في الجواب، فمن المصححين من يقول: الزيادة نقص، ومنهم من يقول: الزيادة ليست بنقص، ومنهم من يقول: الزيادة إن دلت على تردد الطالب وأنه لم يفهم، لكن أراد أن يأتي بالكلام الطويل، لعله يضيع الأستاذ المصحح فإن هذه الزيادة تحسب عليه إذا وقع فيها الخطأ، ولا تحسب إذا لم يكن فيها خطأ، وهذا الرأي هو الأحسن أن يقال: إذا زاد الطالب وأخطأ في الزيادة فإنه لا يحسب عليه ذلك؛ لأن المقصود حصل بدون هذه الزيادة، إلا إذا علمنا أن الجواب يدل على أن الطالب لم يتقن ولم يهضم العلم، لكنه أتى بهذه الزيادة من أجل أن يضيع المصحح، كما يوجد عند بعض الطلبة، بعض الطلبة عنده شطارة يجعل المصحح في دوامة على الأقل يمل ويعطيه الدرجة كاملة، لكن هذا التفصيل: أن الزيادة إذا كان فيها خطأ فإنها لا تحسب ولكن إذا علمنا من قرينة الجواب أنه أراد التعمية على المصحح فإنه إذا أخطأ فيها حاسبناه عليها.
هذا الامتحان الذي نتحدث عنه امتحان لشيء من أمور الدنيا، إذا أخفق فيه الإنسان هذه المرة فلعله ينجح في المرة الثانية، لكن هنا امتحان أعظم منه وأشد خطراً وهو امتحان الإنسان في قبره إذا دفن وتولى عنه أصحابه، فإنه يأتيه ملكان فيسألانه عن ربه ودينه ونبيه، فـ يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ [إبراهيم:27] فيقول المؤمن: ربي الله، وديني الإسلام، ونبيي محمد. أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلني وإياكم من هؤلاء، وأن يثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة، وأن يرزقنا الاستعداد لهذا اللقاء، إنه على كل شيء قدير. والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين].
" اللقاء الشهري ".

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان

رحم الله الشيخ

----------

